# [SOLVED] Word as Outlook mail editor problem



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, 

I have been grappling with the following problem for weeks, and would be so grateful of any assistance! 

I have Microsoft Outlook 2003 and Word 2003 installed, and I use Word as the default mail editor. 

1) However, occasionally when I try to REPLY to or FORWARD a message from a Hotmail email address, I get the following error:
"Microsoft Word is set to be your default editor. However, Word is not avaliable, not installed or is not the same version as Outlook. The Outlook email editor will be used instead." 
It is strange that this error only seems to occur with Hotmail accounts. 
I get this error with emails which are sent with or without attachments. 

2) And whenever I get this error, and I try to open an e-mail I get a message saying "starting microsoft office word as your e-mail editor" which takes for ages and nothing happens.

3) In Tools-> Options -> Mail Format, the option which allows one to select Word as one's mail editor, magically becomes "unticked", even though it was ticked. 
I have to then re-tick it, but if I try and forward or reply one of these mails again, the box will magically unticked and the error message will still appear.

4) Also in connection with this error, when I want to close Word I get the following message: 
"Changes have been made that affect the global template - normal. Do you wish to save those changes?"

I am running Windows 7, if it makes any difference.

Many thanks in advance!

Lisa :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

You might be able to force the situation by using File Association. In Windows Explorer, Associate DOCMHTML with word 2003.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thanks for the reply!
Ah ok - would you be able to explain to me how this could make a difference?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

By associating Hotmail with Word 2003 recognition might be achieved . No guarantee. Try it!


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

I tried doing this - I still get the same problem unfortunately!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Repair Word. Open Word>Help>Detect and Repair>Restore my shortcuts while repairing>Start. If this doesn't work, you might have to reinstall Word


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thankyou so much again for the reply. 
As per your advice, I repaired Word, but still had the same problem. 
Then I uninstalled/reinstalled Word completely - and STILL get this error every time I try to forward and reply to an email sent from a hotmail address!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

In the Registry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Options\Mail
> EditorPreference. If the data value ends in 0 your choice is Outlook. If 1, it's Word. Set it there and see if it holds (setting in Outlook first).
I did forget one thing early on. Is your Office 2003 up to date?
Downloads for Office 2003 - Downloads - Office.com


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thanks for the reply. 
Yes, my Office 2003 is completely up to date. 

Originally in the registry, it was set to "1" at the end. So then I changed it to "0" first and it held. Then I changed it back to "1", and tried forwarding an email from a hotmail address in outlook, and still got the same error. 
I checked back and it still said "1" !


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Since I've gone through all the "usual", let's think out of the box. If you know the senders, see what they're sending Hotmail from. Non MS browsers use plain text. If IE then Rich Text converted to HTML unless set for plain text editor. Let's see if this is the root of the problem.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

I just checked with a a few of the senders I know personally: some were using Chrome/Firefox, and a couple were using IE.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Did the problem occur from a particular browser?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*



Corday said:


> Did the problem occur from a particular browser?


Ok - yes, so I just realised the problem SEEMS to be occuring from those sent using IE


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

See my post #10. Tell the IE users to send to you in plain text. All should work.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thanks again. 
Ok, so I got two hotmail/IE users whose emails have caused me problems in the past to send me emails in plain text, but this error still occured!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Let's make sure they're doing it correctly. In the message toolbar they should see "Plain Text" not Rich Text". Have them send the message in each to be sure. Also, if they've added stationery to Hotmail, this could cause your problem.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

I checked all of this thoroughly with them, and still no joy!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Wow, this has been tough. Next suggestion: Tools>EMail Accounts>View or change existing email accounts. Remove the account, go back in and re-create it.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thanks again for the reply! Yes, it is really strange. 
Ok, I did this, and still the same error.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Word>Tools>Templates& Add-ins. In Global Templates, what's loaded?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

It is blank - nothing appears to be loaded.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

In your initial post you indicated a Global Template message. These are saved by Normal.dot. Next time you get the message, let it make the change, then go back to the area in Post#20 and see if anything is there as an add-in. It's possible Normal.dot is corrupted or in the wrong mode (archive, read only etc.)


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Ok, I did what you said, but there still does not appear to be anything listed there as an add-in.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Start Outlook in Safe Mode, outlook.exe /safe. See what happens with the problem Emails now. Also, are the problem Email senders in your Address Book? What happens if you reply or forward problem Emails directly from the Web?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

I started Outlook in safe mode - the error still occurs.
Some of the problem email senders are in my address book, others are not.
Directly from the web - how do you mean exactly?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

It appears the problem isn't in your computer, but let's make sure. Sign into Windows Live : https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa...x&lc=1033&id=64855&mkt=en-us&cbcxt=mai&snsc=1
and go into your Hotmail account. If you don't leave messages on the web, allow enough time for some mail to come in without opening Outlook. Now try the Forward/Reply functions. If the problem still occurs, it's a Hotmail problem.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

"If you don't leave messages on the web" - I'm not sure what you mean by this exactly? 

So I did as you advised, and yes, the problem still occurs.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Are you saying that at the Hotmail website, you are unable to reply or forward? What I meant was that with Webmail you have the option of either after bringing messages into your client (Outlook) you also prefer to leave them with Hotmail or deleting them automatically from there.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Oh, I'm sorry I had misunderstood. No - there is no problem replying to or forwarding mails on the actual hotmail website.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

When you get the message "Microsoft Word is set to be your default editor. However, Word is not available, not installed or is not the same version as Outlook. The Outlook email editor will be used instead", do you also see anything about OLE registration?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

hmm, no. Nothing about OLE registration.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

I know you reinstalled Word, but try the link below and do Outlook too.
Repairing Office 2003 Installations - Office 2003 Resource Kit - Office.com


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Ok, thanks for the link, but I had actually reinstalled Outlook too, whilst reinstalling Word.
It's odd - for some reason the error only seems to occur with the same few 
hotmail e-mail addresses. The error happened to me again just now - in this case there were also some word attachments AND I had my Word open at the same time, which possibly could have helped trigger it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Try with Word closed.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Hmm still the same problem. 
Actually now that I recall - I HAVE had this error occur in the past with an email address other than hotmail.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Outlook>Help>Tools>Options>Email Options>Try "Do Not include original message".


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Ok, I tried this, so far it does not seem to have made a difference.

So what I decided to do is to just reinstall both Word and Outlook again, even though I did it just recently. 

So the situation now: 

I still got the error every time I try to forward/reply to certain email addresses:

"Microsoft Word is set to be your default editor. However, Word is not avaliable, not installed or is not the same version as Outlook. The Outlook email editor will be used instead." 

This then caused Word to hang for ages where nothing happens. 

THEN what happened was, I was working on an essay in Word, and suddenly it hung and went into "read-only mode", and there was no way I could unlock or save it. I often get problems like this with Word every time I get this error message in outlook, and Word hangs/ suddenly locks up my documents with the error message: "This document is locked for editing by Lisa". 

And this error also appeared: "Changes have been made that affect the global template - normal. Do you wish to save those changes?"

So I am guessing this is all interconnected to the underlying Outlook problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Go to this Microsoft site and click on each of the four possibilities. Why is my Word document 'read-only'? - Word - Office.com
When you reinstall, are you registering the product?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thankyou for the link, I just ended up closing Word in Task Manager, and then recovering my document.

Yes, I registered the product.

So I actually just reinstalled both programs AGAIN (since there was some problem with the install the first time).

So I have been through all your suggestions far again, so to summarize: 

*1)* Office 2003 is up to date.

*2) * I did the following in the registry again: 
_HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Options\Mail
> EditorPreference. If the data value ends in 0 your choice is Outlook. If 1, it's Word. Set it there and see if it holds (setting in Outlook first)._

...and it remained set as 1, even though when i go to Tools-> Options -> Mail Format, the option which allows one to select Word as one's mail editor, has become unticked.

*3) * _Word>Tools>Templates& Add-ins. In Global Templates, what's loaded?_

Nothing appears to be loaded.

*4) * I tried forwarding/replying to problem emails in outlook whilst all other instances of word were closed - it made no difference, still got the error.

*5) *Outlook>Help>Tools>Options>Email Options>Try "Do Not include original message".

I tried this again, and interestingly NO error occured with the problem emails when I tried to reply to a problem email - but of course there is no option to "not include original message" when forwarding!

*6)* I tried replying/forwarding various emails sent from hotmail with and without plain texts, and with and without attachments - NO error occured with some hotmail accounts, but with the few "problem" email-senders, this error did occur.

*A couple of additional points which may give some clues as to the cause:*

1) After trying to reply/forward to a problem email and getting the Outlook error:
I opened up a new Word document having closed winword etc. in Task Manager, and then the blank document which opened up still showed as being OPEN a number of word docs which I did NOT have open.
Then when I closed it and tried again I got the message saying: "Changes have been made that affect the global template - normal. Do you wish to save those changes?"

2) Also after this Outlook error occurred (after forwarding/replying to problem emails), I tried doing Word repair, and as a result it had left a blank Word document open which was COMPLETELY blank - light blue screen with grey border - not blank white space, which I could only close by ending it through Task Manager.

So it would APPEAR to me that it is something about certain emails which corrupt my "normal.dot" template, which in turn causes me all this hassle with Word?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

An additional point which could possibly be related - ALL my emails which cause this error in outlook have been from FOREIGN senders - do you think this could have anything to do with it?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Another update: if i change my Outlook options so that when replying to an email, the original message is excluded or ATTACHED as a message, and I do the same for forwarding (ie attaching the message since excluding original message is not an available option when forwarding obviously) - the problem IS solved. I get no error when replying with Word as my email editor.
But it's a real pain to do this because I need to SEE the original message when replying or forwarding. Any suggestions?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

The reason I suggested doing this in Post#36 was I suspected something was "wrong" with the original. It's being composed in "something" Word 2003 doesn't recognize (DOCX if you haven't downloaded the converter?). You could copy and paste just the text and see if sends with your additions as a regular Send.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thanks again for the reply.

*The reason I suggested doing this in Post#36 was I suspected something was "wrong" with the original. It's being composed in "something" Word 2003 doesn't recognize (DOCX if you haven't downloaded the converter?).*

By converter, do you mean the Office 2007 compatibility pack?

The thing is, I know that many of the problem senders are just using webmail - no email client, so i'm not sure how that would make a difference? 

(And I have also had this error when emails come with just DOC attachments - or no attachments even. So not sure how Docx could cause a problem?)

*You could copy and paste just the text and see if sends with your additions as a regular Send.*

I'm not sure what you mean by this exactly?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*



lisa801 said:


> *You could copy and paste just the text and see if sends with your additions as a regular Send.*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by this exactly?


I meant that if you need the original text to help remembering when replying, just create new mail and copy and paste the text from the original.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Right, the trouble is that this will become a real pain because I often need to refer to previous messages in the email thread, so copying and pasting the whole thread each time is going to get too time-consuming.

Can you think of any way we could pin-point what exactly it is about these messages that is causing the problem? 
I could even paste the source code of the emails here if there's a way to do that? 

Do you think it could have anything to do with their being from foreign senders?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

There is a way to figure out if it's the messages or your unit. You would have to find a friend with the same setup (7, 2003 Office using Outlook via Word) and have one of the troubled senders send to that address. If they can Forward/Reply it's your computer with the problem. If not, it's in the senders'.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Right, thanks for the suggestion, I will have a think as to whether I have a friend like this. 

However, I'm pretty sure it has to be a problem with the sender, in particular hotmail accounts sent via webmail, because there are only specific senders which cause this problem.

I read somewhere about Active X scripts causing a problem with Word - although would that only apply if the sender was using stationary, or a signature?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Your Outlook Zone settings are probably "Restricted Sites". If there was an Active X problem, it would be "reported" on your screen. If you mess with this setting at least choose to only accept Active X from Trusted Sources. Have you considered your ISP or domain as the source of the problem?


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

*Your Outlook Zone settings are probably "Restricted Sites". If there was an Active X problem, it would be "reported" on your screen. If you mess with this setting at least choose to only accept Active X from Trusted Sources. *

Hmm, ok. But how would Active X actually interfere, if no stationary/signatures are used?

*Have you considered your ISP or domain as the source of the problem?*

No, I haven't - how would i check this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Copied content could contain Active X. Call your ISP support or your domain installer and ask if there are restrictions for replying except from the Web directly.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*



Corday said:


> Copied content could contain Active X. Call your ISP support or your domain installer and ask if there are restrictions for replying except from the Web directly.


Ok, I actually have a feeling it's probably not to do with Active X, since there's rarely any copied content.

In any case I did the following: 
Word > Tools > Autocorrect options > "Smart tags" tab > and made sure "label text with smart tags" is UNticked.

I read the above advice on some website, not sure how relevant it is to Active X though, anyway it doesn't seem to have gotten rid of the problem.

I will contact ISP/domain installer, but do doubt this will be the cause.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

So for an update: I contacted my ISP provider and there are no restrictions for replying except from the Web directly. 

Any more suggestions?!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

If Office 2003 is full retail version (not Works, XP Student/Faculty etc.) please submit two things to this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Speccy - System Information - Free Download


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

For Speccy - 
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thanks for the reply! Ok, will do all this and post it here soon.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

I just wondered is there any personal information that will be included in the Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 zip file ? - sorry if it's a stupid question, but was just wondering how safe it is to post it on a public forum?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Yes, there will be personal information, albeit little. It will consist primarily of what programs you have installed, certain settings to them, and your computer name and user account name. No passwords should be saved at all, and any of this information can not be used to get an "edge" to hack into your system. 




Typically one of the conditions listed here has to be true for this to take place. I'm sure Corday has walked through with you on remedying some of these conditions. In worst case you may need to uninstall/reinstall Word.

You can provide us more information using a logging tool called Process Monitor. Open up PM and then click the magnifying glass button (Capture) followed by the eraser (Clear) button to get it prepped for logging. Then click the Capture button and *quickly* follow by attempting to reply or forward a hotmail email to get the error. Once you see the error, click the Capture button again, then save the file (default settings are fine). Compress the file (it's gonna be purty big) and send it our way, telling us what you were attempting to do (reply or forward). If it's too big to attach to this site, you may need to shorten the capture time or reduce amount of programs you have running at the time. 

You may also want to send us another capture file of the hanging experience you're getting when trying to open a hotmail email, where you're seeing the "starting MS Word as your editor" message.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Thanks a lot for the reply. Ok, so long as no passwords are included, that's fine. 

Yes, Corday walked me through a lot, and I did try uninstalling/reinstalling Word. 

Would you suggest starting by sending you this information with PM? Or would you say the BDOS zip more useful to begin with?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Send the Zip files.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Something really bizarre has happened - the problem seems to have cleared up! I got an email from one of the "problem senders" this morning, and tried replying and I did not get the usual error!
Whilst making the ZIP file this morning i had a go at googling once more about the error, and came accross this fix: Run > type: Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll 

So i can only think that this must have done it, so for now at least the problem seems to be solved!
But thanks so much Corday, and everyone else, for your support in helping me out like this!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Word as Outlook mail editor problem*

Glad to hear it. That meant the OLE file wasn't correctly registered in the Registry.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

I see! It's odd because I was not receiving the OLE error from Outlook. 
Anyway, thanks again for all your time and support!


----------

